# Have an interview with Mr. Pendrive and drive his Bugatti Veyron!



## rac (Jan 19, 2011)

In this video, you can see how Kingston manufactures the best memory products in the factory and how John Tu builded up the world number 1 memory company. 

But you may have same feeling like me... This journalist is so lucky to experience John's super car - Bugatti Veyron!!

YouTube - Un día con "Mr Pendrive" [John Tu]


----------



## qupy (Jan 24, 2011)

rac said:


> In this video, you can see how Kingston manufactures the best memory products in the factory and how John Tu builded up the world number 1 memory company.
> 
> But you may have same feeling like me... This journalist is so lucky to experience John's super car - Bugatti Veyron!!
> 
> YouTube - Un día con "Mr Pendrive" [John Tu]



Really a small monster. The price is also incredible..
it costs USD$70k to get the tyres changed..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 24, 2011)

Buggati Veyron fastest road legal car(supersport does 431 kmph)

A true icon..many people may debate about the looks but I suggest them to google for Chrome Veyron

7993 cc  engine propels it to 100 kmph in 2.5 seconds..

1001 ps in normal version(1250ps in supersport version)  1250 nm torque in normal(1500 nm in Supersport)

No other car even comes close to this kind of figure and is truly insane!


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Buggati Veyron fastest road legal car(supersport does 431 kmph)
> 
> A true icon..many people may debate about the looks but I suggest them to google for Chrome Veyron
> 
> ...


Bugatti veyron may have the best engine but this one has the looks:
*www.venkatteja.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Lamborghini-Reventon-2.jpg
Just my opinion though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah,many dont like its looks..I like it though


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the girls.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2011)

you guys should watch Top Gear TV show.
Most humourous show on Earth and I just cant describe its awesomeness in words.


----------



## IronCruz (Feb 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> you guys should watch Top Gear TV show.
> Most humourous show on Earth and I just cant describe its awesomeness in words.




On which channel and on What time?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Bbc entertainment

Sunday 12 noon , Indian time
by far the best automotive show on da planet. Just cant stop laughing.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, wasn't top gear shown in discovery at some point??


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2011)

Discovery Turbo? 
Dont know

they telecast fifth gear now.

Jeremy Clarkson, James May and Richard Hammond just rock!


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 11, 2011)

veyron is a good car but mclaren f1 is the best.. itz a pure driving pleasure  wish i could buy one


----------



## Don (Mar 17, 2011)

I love this car <3


----------

